# Informatikstudium



## Hatachy (16. Februar 2003)

HI !

Ich hab mal ein paar dumme Fragen, aber ichs chätze mal, dass einige von euch damti ja schon zu tun hatten 

Ich habe mit Basic angefangen, dann in der Schule in einer AG Turbo Pascal gelernt, hat mich anch ner Zeit jedoch nicht mehr gefesselt, da ich sachen für Windows wollte, "anständige" sachen halt 

Naja, dann hab ich lange Zeit mit HTML und PHP rumgewerkelt und komm nun langsam in die heikle Phase, dass die Schule bald planmäßig zu ende sein sollte.

Weiß einer von euch, was die Kernbestandteile eines Fachinformatikers für Anwendungsentwicklung sind. welche Sprachen ? C++ weiß ich schon und VisualBasic anscheinend auch. Aber halt alles nur vom hören-sagen.

Lernt man die Sprachen selbst zu schrieben oder mit Programmen wie dem Visual STudio oder dem Borland Builder ??

Hab hier und auch allgemein im Internet nicht wirklich viel darüber gefunden und beim Arbeitsamt waren se auch ent gerade ne Hilfe 

Wäre schön, wenn jemand mal seine Erfahrung, sein Wissen oder sonstige Tipps preisgeben könnte. Bin für jede Info dankbar


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (16. Februar 2003)

Das beste wäre wohl, wenn du da mal bei der Uni deines Vertrauens vorbeischaust, dich mit Infomaterial eindeckst, Informationsveranstaltungen besuchst (viele Unis bieten "Schülertage" an), in Vorlesungen hospitierst, gezielt Studenten ansprichst... denn die müssen es ja schließlich wissen 

Ich kann dir aber schon mal sagen, dass es im Informatikstudium wohl eher weniger um das Programmieren an sich, sondern eher um das drumherum geht. Also Anwendungsdesign, Datenstukturen, Algorithmen etc. Welche Sprachen und Tools dabei verwendet werden, liegt wohl hauptsächlich an den Profs  Vorkenntnisse in Linux und C können aber nie schaden...

Du könntest auch mal in einem Studentenboard anfragen, vielleicht hast du da mehr Glück... http://www.study-board.de z.B.


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Februar 2003)

zu reima's beitrag kann mann fast nichts mehr hinzufügen. Ausser das C++ und Java 
auch an den Unis vorherschend sind.


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (17. Februar 2003)

Wenn ihr in euren Beiträgen jeweils von C sprecht (siehe reimas Beitrag) meint ihr dann C++ oder wirklich C?

Ist es auch von Vorteil wenn man Assemblerkenntnisse hat?


----------



## Hatachy (17. Februar 2003)

"Uni deines Vertrauens"  ist fast genauso, wie frage den Politiker deines vetrauens zu den aktuelle politischen geschehnissen: hab ich immer dabei 

Naja, aber danke schonmal 

HÄtt ja trotzdem sein können, dass jemand mal von sich selbst erzählen könnte. ich glaube kaum, dass bei diesem geballten Wissen auf diesem FOrum keiner info studiert hat


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (17. Februar 2003)

Hi, 

ich kann dir nur meine Erfahrungen mitteilen (sind bestimmt nicht representativ - hoffe ich doch mal). Ok ich studier Informatik an der FH-Ingolstadt (momentan 4tes Semester). 

Im ersten Semster haben wir mit C angefangen (pures C - kein #, kein ++). Dies erstreckte sich über das gesamte Semster. Im zweiten ging es dann weiter mit C++. Um an den "Software-Entwicklungs-Prüfungen" teilzunehmen, mussten Praktische Übungen absolviert werden. Dies waren in den ersten beiden Semestern insagesmt 11 Übungen - Verteilung wie folgt:

1) MS Word Datei formatieren - Inhaltsverzeichnis Generieren usw...
2) MS Excel Datei formatieren
---------------
einschub: das war denen 100%ig ernst - kein witz
---------------
3-9) Diverse Spielereinen in C
10) C++ Programm
11) Java
---------------
einschub: die Java Übung war der Abschuss - alles was zu tun war, war einen gegebene JavaSource zu Compilieren -> 3 Zeilen Batch datei 
---------------

Alles was wir "offiziell" in Java gehört haben, erstreckte sich auf ein DinA4 Blatt!!!

Soviel dazu...
Nach dem 2ten Semester konnten wir Schwerpunkte wählen: Wirtschaft oder Technik. Ich habe mich für Technik entschieden, da ich Vorlesungen über Steuerrecht und Billanzierung aus dem Weg gehen wollte...

Im Dritten Semester im Zweig "Technik" kam eine Vorlesung Namens "SoftwareEngeneering" - aber nicht das man Denk hier würde Programmiert... nein ... hier sind ein Halbes jahr lang nur UML Modelle gezeichnet worden (die Leute die Wirtschaft gewählt hatten, hatten ebso diese Vorlesung, jedoch mit Praxisteil und haben so zuminderst die Grundlagen in Java vermittelt bekommen...)

Assembler brauchte ich bis jetzt noch nicht, allerdings kommt im 5ten Semster Microprozessorprogrammierung... mal schaun wie das wird...

Was man anstatt Assembler wirklich können sollte, ist SQL. Wir hatten im 2ten Semster "Datenbank Grundlagen" und im dritten "Datenbank Anwendungen", der Unterschied bestand darin, das in den Grundlagen nur mit Access gearbeitet wurde, und in den Anwendungen mit MySQL... War allerdings nicht so geplant, das sich der Stoff zu 80% wiederholt, war nur ein versehen...

Zu den Programmen:

Wir haben C an der Tafel  gelernt - sprich der Prof schreibt meterweise SourceCode an die Tafel... Das "Praktikum" fand in Visual Studio 6 statt.

Zuminderst an meiner FH ist Linux nicht sonders verbreitet. Es dürften nicht mehr als 20 Linux Rechner rumstehen. Auch der Server für´s Intranet in ein NT Server (So genial Administriert, das er vor einer Woche noch BugBear verschickt wurde). NT-Server und LinuxClients ist imo etwas krank... Ansonsten wird an der FH voll auf Microsoft gesetzt (wir hatten eine Vorlesung über MS Project - mit 4 SWS !!!). Wenn ich dran denke, könnt ich mich schon wieder Aufregen  ... OK zum Abschluss noch ein Zitat meines SoftwareEngeneeringDozenten: "Meine Herren, wenn sie Geld verdienen wollen, dann Programmieren sie für Windows..."

ciao und viel Glück bei der Uni suche...


----------



## Hatachy (18. Februar 2003)

Sowas hab ich mir erhofft. vielen dank ;-)


----------



## Zorck (18. Februar 2003)

Zwar kann ich noch nicht mit praktischen Unierfahrungen dienen, jedoch kann ich dem was reima gesagt nur zustimmen.
Überall wo ich bis jetzt war, um mich zu informieren (Tag der offenen Tür,....), gabs immer wieder die gleichen Fragen.
"Muss ich jene oder diese Programmiersprachen können?"

Und die Antwort darauf war auch immer die gleiche. 
Es geht darum das Programmiern an sich zu verstehen. Nicht an irgendeine Sprache gebunden!
Ein Prof meint, dass du nach dem Studium die Referenz einer Sprache bekommst und dann nach kurzer Eingewöhnung jedes beliebige Programm schreiben kannst. Das ist das Ziel. Nicht dass du sagen kannst: "hey ich kann C++!"

Also dass nur noch mal um reimas Beitrag zu unterstützen!


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zorck _
> *
> Und die Antwort darauf war auch immer die gleiche.
> Es geht darum das Programmiern an sich zu verstehen. Nicht an irgendeine Sprache gebunden!
> ...



Das geht aber nach meiner Erfahrung nach ziemlich ins Auge meist.
Die Bewerber die in meiner Firma anfragen frisch von der Uni haben ganz hart gesagt:
Keinen Blassen Schimmer.
Und was crono schreibt bestätigt da nur meine Erfahrung.
Wenn ein InformatikStudent Programmieren kanns so kommt das zumeist daher das er sich selbständig auf dem Gebiet weitergebildet hat.

und:
"Ein Prof meint, dass du nach dem Studium die Referenz einer Sprache bekommst und dann nach kurzer Eingewöhnung jedes beliebige Programm schreiben kannst."

Ist ebenso blödsinn. 
Die Sprache ansich ist eigentlich ziemlich einfach zu lernen. 
Was aber richtiges Programmieren ausmacht ist die Erfahrung und die Kenntnis sein Wissen über Datenstrukturen gewinnbringend einzusetzen. Dies kann mann nur durch praktisches Programmieren erleren. 
Zudem sind viel zu grosse unterschiede in dem "Feeling" einer Programmiersprache. 
Das heisst mann muss ganz anders in C++ Programmieren, als mann das in Java macht. Und das obwohl die beiden Sprachen noch recht stark ähneln.

Wenn er meint das mann nach dem Studium Referenzen lesen kann, dann mag das stimmen aber das kann mann sich auch selber leicht beibringen. Einfach mal 
ne Api zur hand nehmen und damit programmieren.

Sorry ihr merkt schon das sich bei mir relativ negative Gefühle erwecken wenn ich an das denke was auf der Uni einigen beigebracht wird.
Die sollten an den Unis anstatt extrem optimierte Suchalgorythmen zu schreiben den Studenten sauberen Programmierstil beibringen.
Das ist meist unter aller Sau was ich teilweise vorgelegt bekomme

*so genug ausgekotzt*


----------



## bruderherz (19. Februar 2003)

öhm, ich hab mal ne frage, kann man auch informatik studieren ohne irgendwelche vorkenntnisse? wenn nicht, was muss man dann immer min. können?

und bringts etwas, sich schon jetzt intensiv damit zu beschäftigen, ich meine das lernt man dann im studium doch sowieso alles nochmal, oder?

und noch ne frage, wieviel verdient ein guter informatiker etwa?
und was macht ein informatiker überhaupt genau?


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (19. Februar 2003)

Ich weiss nicht wies bei euch in Deutschland ist, aber bei uns in der Schweiz verdient ein Programmierer (Informatiker ist soooooooooo ein grosser begriff) locker mal ca. 6500 €. (Angaben ohne Gewähr)


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nixkapier _
> *öhm, ich hab mal ne frage, kann man auch informatik studieren ohne irgendwelche vorkenntnisse? wenn nicht, was muss man dann immer min. können?*


Du solltest Mathematik können - weil das sonst zu viel ist um es aufzuholen und es das EINZIG Fach war, dass nicht bei 0 Angefangen hat!!! 




> _Original geschrieben von nixkapier _
> *und bringts etwas, sich schon jetzt intensiv damit zu beschäftigen, ich meine das lernt man dann im studium doch sowieso alles nochmal, oder?*


Also außer Mathe ging alles von Anfang an. 

Wenn du in follgenden Fächern Grundlagen hast, dann sind die ersten Semester allerding bedeutend "bequemer" :
BWL, Physik, Datenbank, Kostenrechung, Marketing, Elektrotechnik, C, C++

--> allerdings kann ich nur aus eigner Erfahrung sprechen, kann sein, das es an anderen FH´s / Uni andere Studienpläne gibt...

ciao


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (19. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *Das geht aber nach meiner Erfahrung nach ziemlich ins Auge meist.
> Die Bewerber die in meiner Firma anfragen frisch von der Uni haben ganz hart gesagt:
> Keinen Blassen Schimmer.*



Das muss ich leider bestätigen - wer nicht schon vorher Programmiert hat, wird es dannach auch nicht können  Beispiel: Wir haben in der FH noch nie auch nur ein einziges "Fenster" geöffnet (nicht in C, nicht in C++ und nichtmal in Java). Alles nur auf der Commandozeile.... Wem jetzt Coden an sich nicht besonders viel Spass macht, der wird sich nicht nach x Sunden Vorlesung hinsetzten und sich in MFC, GTK, GDI, AWT oder sonst was einarbeiten (wenns ihm fürs Studium eh nix bringt...)



> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *Und was crono schreibt bestätigt da nur meine Erfahrung.
> Wenn ein InformatikStudent Programmieren kanns so kommt das zumeist daher das er sich selbständig auf dem Gebiet weitergebildet hat.*


Unterschreib




> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *Sorry ihr merkt schon das sich bei mir relativ negative Gefühle erwecken wenn ich an das denke was auf der Uni einigen beigebracht wird.
> Die sollten an den Unis anstatt extrem optimierte Suchalgorythmen zu schreiben den Studenten sauberen Programmierstil beibringen.
> Das ist meist unter aller Sau was ich teilweise vorgelegt bekomme
> *


Da du ja aus Erfahrung schreibst, möchte ich mal Fragen was dein Tätigkeitsbereich ist? Wenn du sagst dir wird Code vorgelegt, dann tippe ich entweder auf Entwicklungschef, Chef oder irgenwo im Personalwesen... Welche Anforderungen stellst su / ihr an eure Programmierer? Welche Fehler werden oft gemacht usw... würde mich einfach mal interessieren 

ciao Andreas


----------



## Hatachy (19. Februar 2003)

mich auch


----------



## Patrick Kamin (19. Februar 2003)

*-*

Wie sagte ein Professor von mir so schön:


> Ein bisschen Code für ein Programm eintippen, kannst du auch auf der Berufsschule lernen, dafür brauchst du kein Informatik studieren


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crono _
> *
> Da du ja aus Erfahrung schreibst, möchte ich mal Fragen was dein Tätigkeitsbereich ist? Wenn du sagst dir wird Code vorgelegt, dann tippe ich entweder auf Entwicklungschef, Chef oder irgenwo im Personalwesen... Welche Anforderungen stellst su / ihr an eure Programmierer? Welche Fehler werden oft gemacht usw... würde mich einfach mal interessieren
> 
> ciao Andreas *



Ich bin Programmierer, und momentan auch "Chef-Programmierer". 

Wir sind nicht grade viele Programmierer in der Firma ( Marktforschungsinstitut ) weshalb die (immer mehr werdenden) Bewerbungen direkt weiter an mich geleitet wird.

Anforderungen:
Selbständiges Handeln und anlernen von Erfordernissen, und die Fähigkeit im Team zu arbeiten.
Gesunder Menschenverstand bei der lösung eines Softwaretechnischem Problem.


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Terrance & Philipp _
> *Ich weiss nicht wies bei euch in Deutschland ist, aber bei uns in der Schweiz verdient ein Programmierer (Informatiker ist soooooooooo ein grosser begriff) locker mal ca. 6500 €. (Angaben ohne Gewähr) *



Die Zeiten sind vorbei. 
Das war zu .com Boom zeit so. Heute stehen die jungen Programmierer die solche Anforderrungen stellen auf der Strasse.


----------



## Patrick Kamin (20. Februar 2003)

*-*

Dann möchte ich auch eimal ein bisschen aus  dem Nähkästchen plaudern. Bei mir an der FH ist es so geregelt, dass man natürlich Mathe, Elektrotechnik, "Logik"  vermittelt bekommt, wir aber auch über das Semester verteilt, 6 Programmieraufgaben in Pascal absolvieren müssen. Im Moment, habe gerade vorlesungsfreie Zeit, programmiere ich an unserer Abschlussarbeit, die Pflicht für die Teilnahme der Delphi-Vorlesung im 2 Semester ist. Für die, die es interessiert, ich muss Minessweeper unter DOS schreiben  
Wie schon erwähnt, werde ich dann nächstes Semester, bei bestandender Abschlussarbeit, mir Delphi in der Vorlesung anhören. Nachm 3 Semester mit dem Ende des Grundstudiums muss ich in Delphi ein umfangreiches Programm für mein Vordiplom schreiben. Im Hauptstudium kommen dann C, Java/OOP, SQL/Datenbankdesign und Assembler jeweils wieder mit Übungen, so dass man ständig den Vorlesungsstoff umsetzen muss. Soviel erstmal zu den Programmiererfahrungen, die man so beim Studium sammelt. 
Die beste Vorbereitung auf das Studium ist, meiner Meinung nach, Mathe Mathe Mathe pauken. Ohne fundierte Kenntnisse bist du aufgeschmissen. Soviel erstmal zu meinen Eindrücken nach dem ersten Semester  ...to be continued


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (20. Februar 2003)

@HolyFly: Wie verdient man denn heute so?


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Terrance & Philipp _
> *@HolyFly: Wie verdient man denn heute so? *



Das variiert so stark das ich dir das gar nicht beantworten kann.

Schau dir mal den IT-Gehaltsspiegel an den der Heise Verlag bringt.

Aber eins das ist sicher:
Mit steigender Berufserfahrung immer mehr.


----------



## Hatachy (20. Februar 2003)

mit Mathe war ja zu erwarten, das klappt ja auch eigentlich ganz gut 

Aber wieso lernt man denn von jeder Sprache son bißchen, was soll das bringen ???  

Naja, aber so wie ich das verstanden habe kanns auf jeden Fall nciht falsch sein etwas C++ zu lernen


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (20. Februar 2003)

Ich nehm mal an das man der Uni nicht vorwerfen kann sie sei ...-lastig.

Und gewisse Sache kann man mit der einen Programmiersprache besser lernen als mit ner andern.


----------



## Patrick Kamin (21. Februar 2003)

*-*



> Aber wieso lernt man denn von jeder Sprache son bißchen, was soll das bringen ???


Im Grunde geht es um die Umsetzung von Algorithmen, mathematischen Berechnungen etc. in Programmcode. In welcher Programmiersprache du das nun bewerkstelligst, hängt hauptsächlich von Auftraggeber, Betriebssystem oder ähnlichem  ab.


----------



## Christian Fein (21. Februar 2003)

*Re: -*



> _Original geschrieben von Caminus _
> *Im Grunde geht es um die Umsetzung von Algorithmen, mathematischen Berechnungen etc. in Programmcode. In welcher Programmiersprache du das nun bewerkstelligst, hängt hauptsächlich von Auftraggeber, Betriebssystem oder ähnlichem  ab. *



Das ist theoretisch schön und gut, 
praktisch aber absolut unsinn. 

Die unterschiedlichen Sprachen und Betriebssysteme unterrscheiden sich dermassen das es eine eigene Wissenschaft ist. 

Allein schon die Programmierung von 2 Sprachen die sehr ähnlich scheinen:
Java und C++ ist so unterschiedlich bei dessen was mann an Hintergrundwissen braucht um auch performant zu programmieren.
Dies wird keinem Studenten beigebracht.

Ich halte das Informatik Studium als nicht geeignet Programmieren zu lernen.


----------



## Patrick Kamin (21. Februar 2003)

*-*

Mit den Unterschieden der Sprachen bzw. Betriebssystemen hast du bestimmt Recht, da habe ich nicht die nötige Erfahrung, um mitzureden.  
Aber meiner Meinung nach, sollte man das Studium zwischen Uni und FH unterscheiden. Wir haben sehr viel praktische Einheiten auf unterschiedlichen Systemen, wovon die Jungs und Mädels an der Uni nur träumen können. Deswegen auch die Entscheidung für die FH.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (21. Februar 2003)

*Re: Re: -*



> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *Ich halte das Informatik Studium als nicht geeignet Programmieren zu lernen. *



Stimmt voll und ganz... Dafür sind es zu wenig SWS (Semester Wochen Stunden) übers Studium verteilt sind es maximal 1 Stunde pro Woche. Darüber haben sich schon viele meiner Mitstudenten aufgeregt, da sie dachten das Studium sein mehr oder weniger ein Programmierkurs. Sie waren dann beim Studiendekan und bekamen gesagt "Wenn sie fertig sind mit ihren Studium werden sie eh nicht programmieren - dazu brauchen sie kein Studium..." 

Programmieren ist wie so vieles eine Sache bei denen man erst die Grundlagen erlernen muss und der Rest ist dann einfach üben, üben, üben... Da ist es mit den paar Praxisaufgaben in der FH (wobei sich Praxis darauf bezieht das sie tatsächlich getippt werden und nicht nur aufs papier kommen... - oder wer schreibt schon im Berufsleben einen "Taschenrechner für Grundrechenarten" in C... ) nicht getan. 


ciao Andreas


----------



## e.motion (21. Februar 2003)

Hi!
Ich programmiere sehr gerne auch wenn ichs noch nicht so gut kann 
Aber alles was ich kann habe ich mir selbst beigebracht. Mir gefällt besonders der praktische Teil.

*Denkt ihr ein Informatikstudium ist das Richtige für mich?*
Ich will auf jeden Fall später ein Informatikberuf ausüben.

Ich bin jetzt in der 11. Klasse. Bis ich mein Abi habe, Zivi absolviert hab und mein Studium als Informatiker abgeschlossen habe ist eine sehr lange Zeit 

*Glaubt ihr das man dann noch ein guten Informatikberuf bekommt?*
*Ist die Branche dann noch aktuell?*
*Lohnt sich für mich überhaupt noch ein Informatikstudium?*


----------



## Christian Fein (22. Februar 2003)

Natürlich lohnt sich das.

Was ich kritisiert habe war nicht das das Informatik Studium unnötig ist, sondern niemals die alleinige Bildungsmöglichkeit für einen Informatiker sein darf.

Oder aber an der FH wie Caminus das gesagt hat.
Wenn du dich anstrengst und dich selber weiterbildest und immer ein bischen mehr weisst wie die anderen wirst du in der Branche immer einen guten Job finden.


----------



## bruderherz (22. Februar 2003)

hmm...mathe ist also sehr wichtig. also ich bin in der 8 klasse im gym. jetzt muss man ein profil wählen. es gibt: 

-im schulhaus bleiben, schwerpunkt alt/neusprachen, und es gibt in inf+ informatik ergänzungsfach, da gehts nicht nur um textverarbeitung, sondern auch über programmieren, linux usw.

- mng, mathematisch naturwissenschaftliches gym. schwerpunkt mathe/physik oder bio/chemie.

- der rest ist glaub ich nicht so wichtig..^^

ach ja, noch ne frage, ist physik für informatik auch wichtig? oder wenigstens für spiele programmierung?

ach ja, gibts bei euch auch ETH? wenn ja, was ist besser? ETH oder UNI? (für ein informatik studium)

und wie lange geht so ein informatikstudium?
was lernt man da überhaupt genau?

und wenn man nicht so gute mathe kenntnisse hat, kann man das da dann nicht irgendwie nachholen?



> Die Zeiten sind vorbei.
> Das war zu .com Boom zeit so. Heute stehen die jungen Programmierer die solche Anforderrungen stellen auf der Strasse.



was meinst du damit?


----------



## Christian Fein (22. Februar 2003)

Ja Mathe und Physik sind beides 
recht wichtig. 
Mathematik mehr, Physik kann bei 
bestimmter Programmierung, du hast es angesprochen u.a Spieleprogrammierung, sehr wichtig sein.

Nimm soviel mit von Wissen aus der Schule wie du bekommen kannst 

In meinem Alter kostet Lernen ne Menge Geld 
Ich würde was drum geben wenn ich nochmal 3 Jahre Schule und Mathematik lernen könnte ohne in Finanzielle Probleme zu kommen.

"Die Zeiten sind vorbei.
Das war zu .com Boom zeit so. Heute stehen die jungen Programmierer die solche Anforderrungen stellen auf der Strasse."
Damit meine ich das wenn ein Programmierer frisch von der Uni kommt und ansprüche stellt wie 6500 € im Monat. Da lacht derjenige der einstellt nur und nimmt den nächsten.

Es gab mal eine Boom-Zeit in der jeder Depp der ein bischen Programmieren konnte, horrende Summen verlangen konnte. Weil die Firmen extrem auf der Suche nach IT-Spezialisten waren.
Diejenigen die vor 3 Jahren mit solchen Forderrungen kamen sind diejenigen die heute wieder bei ALDI Arbeiten. 

Natürlich ist es möglich in diesem Sektor 6500 € und mehr pro monat zu verdienen, aber nicht als Frischling von der Uni.
Da muss mann sich erst ein paar Jahre beweisen und weiterlernen bevor mann dieses Geld verdient


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *Ja Mathe und Physik sind beides
> recht wichtig.
> Mathematik mehr, Physik kann bei
> ...



das hab ich zum Glück doch ncoh früh genug bemerkt. Ich hab eh den längsten weg gewählt den man wählen kann  Habe zuerst "nur" die Hauptschule abgeschlossen - hatte aber dann keinen Bock auf einen Handwerklichen Beruf, also entschloss ich mich auf eine Wirtschaftsschule zu gehen um die mittlere Reife nachzuholen. Nach 3 Jahren Wirtschaftsschule hatte ich diese dann... Im letzten Jahr auf dieser Schule hats bei mit "Klick" gemacht und ich hab mich entschlossen wieter zu lernen, unter dem Motto "mal schaun wie weit ich komme" - von der Wirtschaftsschule bin ich dann die Fachoberschule - Wirtschaftszweig- geganngen... Dannach zum Bund und jetzt auf der FH  je weiter ich war, desto mehr Spass macht es, einfach was zu lernen, wahrscheinlich weil man nur noch das lernt was einen wirklich interessiert...




> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *Natürlich ist es möglich in diesem Sektor 6500 € und mehr pro monat zu verdienen, aber nicht als Frischling von der Uni.
> Da muss mann sich erst ein paar Jahre beweisen und weiterlernen bevor mann dieses Geld verdient *



Das ist glaub ich nicht auf die Branche beschränkt - niemand wird frisch von der UNI zu Monstergehältern eingestellt - egal ob Informatik, BWL, Maschienenbau usw... Außer vielleicht in den USA wenn die CollegeFootball Spieler in die NFL gedrafted werden 

ciao

// btw. imo einer der schönsten Threads - macht einfach spass zu lesen


----------



## Christian Fein (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crono _
> *... Dannach zum Bund und jetzt auf der FH  je weiter ich war, desto mehr Spass macht es, einfach was zu lernen, wahrscheinlich weil man nur noch das lernt was einen wirklich interessiert...
> *



Vielleicht auch weil mann mit den Jahren auch einfach vernüftig wird?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (22. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HolyFly _
> *Vielleicht auch weil mann mit den Jahren auch einfach vernüftig wird?  *



 könnte was dran sein


----------



## bruderherz (22. Februar 2003)

was ist FH überhaupt?

hmm...na ja, mir erscheint die schule derzeit ziemlich langweilig, und mathe kapier ich im moment gar nichts mehr, hab etwa 1 jahr lang nichts mehr in mein heft geschrieben, das heisst ich kann da nichts mehr nachholen na ja, da bin ich selbst schuld, ich habe alles auf blätter geschrieben und die dann weggeschmissen^^

na ja, ich muss so scheints nbisschen motivierter sein^^ und vielleicht leih ich ein heft und schreib das alles ab....^^

ach ja, und ich wähle das profil mathematisch und narutowissenschaftliches gym.

sagt mal, seid ihr alle im studium?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (23. Februar 2003)

Also ich habe diesen Thread mit Interesse verfolgt und möchte jetzt auch mal was dazu beitragen.


> sagt mal, seid ihr alle im studium?


Nein ich habe vor Kurzem eine Umschulung zum Fachinformatiker-Fachrichtung Anwendungsentwickler abgeschlossen.
Ok jetzt werden mich die "studierten" schlagen *g*
Ich denke doch das 8 Semester Informatikstudium eine Lange Zeit ist, in der zu wenig praxisbezogenes gelernt wird.
Ich bin auch mit meiner Fachinformatiker-Ausbildung nicht zufrieden gewesen, da der Stoff dort doch auch eher etwas dürftig war, allerdings was kann man schon erwarten von 10-Monaten Schule.
Zum leid meiner Freundin, habe ich - und tu es heute noch - zusätzlich häuslich gebildet, also sprich sehr viel im Selbststudim gelernt.
Was ich im Bereich Informatik und Programmierung wichtig finde, daß man die Grundlagen vermittelt bekommt.
Damit meine ich das man ein gegebenes Problem in einen Algorithmus umsetzen kann und die Grundlagen von Programmierung versteht, ich meine nicht das man eine Programmiersprache kann.
Natürlich ist es auch wichtig, daß man Programmiersprachen beherrscht, damit man die Algorithmen auch praktisch umsetzen kann.
Welche Sprache ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so relevant, denn wie andere schon gesagt haben, kommt es auf das Umfeld in der Firma etc. an, mit welcher Sprache programmiert wird.
Ich tendiere allerdings zu C/C++, denn mit diesen beiden Sprachen kann man auch sehr viele andere Sprachen auch "leicht" erlernen, wenn man die Grundprinzipien verstanden hat.
Natürlich geht dieser Vorgang nicht von Heute auf Morgen und auch nicht durch das Durchlesen von Syntaktik und evtl. Sprachspezifikationen. Aber man tut sich hald eben etwas leichter eine neue Sprache zu erlernen, wenn man schon eine andere kann.

Diese genannten Grundlagen wurden auch mir in der Schule einigermaßen vermittelt und werden mit Sicherheit auch im Studium gelert.

Was mir allerdings weniger gefällt, ist daß ich immer weniger verdinen werde, wie ein Dipl. Inf.
Ich habe das allerdings vorher gewusst und finde mich auch damit ab, denn ich hab ja nur knapp 2 Jahre für die Ausbildung investiert.

Außerdem denke ich lernt man gerade in einem solchen Beruf bis zur Rente neue Dinge dazu.
Also ein Apell an alle die diesen Berufsweg einschlagen wollen:
Egal für welche Ausbildung ihr euch entscheidet, glaubt nicht das es sich mit der Ausbildung erledigt hat, ihr müsst viel selbst erlernen und auch danach noch konsequent bleiben, sonst seid ihr verloren.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Christian Fein (24. Februar 2003)

unterschreib


----------

